# Golden x argentine b&w hybrid!



## Tikikitty95 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just saw this on Snakes at Sunsets wall. They are auctioning one now. Don't know if it's real or not but I thought I'd post it. 

http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/photo.php?fbid=200779423324863&id=100001784196769&set=a.138492872886852.25546.100001784196769&__user=100000220522413

Cool if it's legit but it seems too good to be true. 

I don't think that worked. But this is their wall it's a few posts down. 

http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/home.php?__user=100000220522413


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2011)

woah. I instantly thought columbian, but there are 2 loreal scales.... wierd


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 3, 2011)

Impossible, that looks like a Argentine too me.


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Oct 3, 2011)

It's got the colors of a golden which is odd. But yeah it has the loreal scales and the lined pattern of an Argentine. I don't know if it really is a hybrid or not but it looks like it. The one guy that bid retracted it after the guy said it was WC. lol


----------



## james.w (Oct 3, 2011)

How can they possibly know what the parents are if it is W/C?


----------



## Grendel (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but I'll post better pics if I'll win that auction.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 3, 2011)

_None of the links work for me_


----------



## spark678 (Oct 3, 2011)

same here someone post a link


----------



## james.w (Oct 3, 2011)

If you have a Facebook just search snakes at sunset. It is on their wall.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 3, 2011)

_k,.. I don't see anything hybrid about it, not to say it can't happen. But we have a member with a tegu that's more yellow spotted than white. Although I wouldn't mind seeing it as it ages,.. 30 bucks isn't bad if the price stays around there._


----------



## james.w (Oct 3, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _k,.. I don't see anything hybrid about it, not to say it can't happen. But we have a member with a tegu that's more yellow spotted than white. Although I wouldn't mind seeing it as it ages,.. 30 bucks isn't bad if the price stays around there._



What do you mean "not to say it can't happen"? It can't happen, Colombians and Argentines cannot be crossed.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 3, 2011)

_I say what I mean,.. and I meant what I said. Just because it hasn't been done, doesn't mean it can't be done. Whether the offspring can viably breed or not, it hasn't been proven one way or another. _


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 3, 2011)

shoot if its w/c it could be another subspecies, considering nobody knows anything about wild tegus really. 30 bucks aint a bad price though


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 3, 2011)

_It was wild caught in Florida,.. so not another subspecies. _


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 3, 2011)

oh i didnt read the facebook wall lol well how do they know what it is then? at least the price is right ;-)


----------



## boyd1955 (Oct 4, 2011)

There are loads of different colours and paternings of tegus in the wild ... It is just that we have the 3 main ones in captivity ... If you look up wild tegus someone did an amazing picture thread ( I think it was on this forum, but it could of been one of the other 2 big ones ) ... TEGUS IS VARIED TEGUS IS )


----------



## james.w (Oct 4, 2011)

boyd1955 said:


> There are loads of different colours and paternings of tegus in the wild ... It is just that we have the 3 main ones in captivity ... If you look up wild tegus someone did an amazing picture thread ( I think it was on this forum, but it could of been one of the other 2 big ones ) ... TEGUS IS VARIED TEGUS IS )



Yes, in the wild in South America. This was caught in Florida, not South America.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol at least I wasn't the only one who didn't catch that at first


----------



## Tikikitty95 (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone want to put something on their wall? I'm somewhat tempted..


----------



## chelvis (Oct 4, 2011)

It really looks just like an Arg. Bret use to have some arg that were almost pure yellow and black durning the fall(so around now) and then would come out of hibernation pure white and black. I personally do not see anything columbian about this animal. Being wild caught in florida it could also be a diet thing, who knows but I would not call this a columbian and arg cross. Hey $30 for a tegu is not bad. I have a bad feeling about these wild caught florida tegus though. 

For those wanting to see the pic I have attched it.


----------



## james.w (Oct 4, 2011)

What do you mean you have a bad feeling about the wc Florida tegus?


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont see any colombian traits in that tegu.. I wonder how they know what the parents were if its wc. $30 isnt bad for a tegu but it should be vet checked, who knows what its picked up.. Its cute though!!


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 4, 2011)

That guy's full of crap by saying it's a cross. Unless he crossed it (which he admitted he didn't), he cannot say WHAT that tegu is. Just another guy saying whatever he has to say to unload an animal. BUT, for $30, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## chelvis (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a bad feeling about WC flordia tegus on the front that people who read about arg tegus have the idea that tegus are all calm. Granted no reptile should be considered to be tame just becasue most of the speices is, but thats one ascpet that draws people to tegus. With these wild caught tegus hitting the market it could end up giving the tegu a bad rap, much like wc of other animals. 

I have not personally worked with one, but lets face and animal that had to fend for its self out it the wild is not going to trust people to easily.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 4, 2011)

The picture on facebook is really making me mad! I don't think I would do business with them based on this one tegu. If you're going to sell something at least know what you're selling. 

_"Who said colombian? Its a golden tegu crossed with an argentine black and white...they are WC in FLORIDA where there is a population of golden tegus and argentine tegus in the exact same area where a wholesaler hadboth escape. Wehave also caught pure golden and pure argentine black and whites in same area, of all sizes.
Also, why cannot an argentine and golden cross? Ive personally seen argentineblack and whites crossed with reds, and reds crossed with colombians, and colombians crossed with goldens, blues crossed with both reds and argentines."_
(from their facebook)


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 4, 2011)

_I was going to let it go but those last two comments got me. I've inquired about a couple ball pythons they had on kingsnake before. But how they handle this might make me pass on doing business with them._


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, that dude knows jack-squat about the animal he just sold--though, from his attitude, the unsuspecting buyer would never know it. There's a lot of people, ESPECIALLY in Florida, who work solely in volume and couldn't care less about the quality or misrepresentation of their animals. I almost "friended" that guy on Facebook just to tell him what a jackwagon he's making himself out to be, but instead, I thought I'd passive aggressively post it here...hehe.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 4, 2011)

Theres another member on here, i cant remember her name, who has a tegu with yellow looking spots. $99 isnt a bad price for a tegu but why sell it as something it clearly isnt?


----------



## Grendel (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi every one, I'm the one who got that tegu last night. It's gonna arrive this Thursday. I'm fully aware of the potential risk with this animal. I will keep it quaranteened and have it tested for parasites. I decided to take a risk and see if I can get something "different". $69 (30+shipping) seemed worth it. I'll take a bunch of good pics as soon as I can and will post them here. I will also keep you updated, even if this animal fails miserably.


----------



## james.w (Oct 4, 2011)

chelvis said:


> I have a bad feeling about WC flordia tegus on the front that people who read about arg tegus have the idea that tegus are all calm. Granted no reptile should be considered to be tame just becasue most of the speices is, but thats one ascpet that draws people to tegus. With these wild caught tegus hitting the market it could end up giving the tegu a bad rap, much like wc of other animals.
> 
> I have not personally worked with one, but lets face and animal that had to fend for its self out it the wild is not going to trust people to easily.



Ok makes sense.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on the tegu. It does look nice, i hope it works out for you! Im gla you understand that there can be some risk with a wc animal. Yes lots of pics! I wanna see how it colors up as it grows .


----------



## Grendel (Oct 4, 2011)

There are a few possibilities of what may arrive:
1. ( and most likely) a dirty, WC Argentinian B&W
2. A Colombian tegu ( the golden tegu from guyana is the same thing, despite of what the owner of Snakes at sunset says)
3. A hybrid of Colombian and argentine- very, very unlikely
4. An escaped, illegal import of T. Duseni- which would be super cool too, but again extremely unlikely


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new gu! But did you atleast tell them that they're flippin' moronic? If Argentine and columbians are so commonly crossed, why haven't they hit the REAL market? Dude is a dip **** and a half. 

But I'm super excited to see what you get! No matter what, if its a tegu, then rock on! All GUs are cool in my book... even if they're just wild caught mutts lollol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 5, 2011)

_They deleted the post,.. I'm a little peeved about it. If everything he said was true,.. then why remove the post._


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 5, 2011)

I saw that ive been watching to see what else they say and was relieved And bummed at the same time. Maybe they realized they were mistaken. Too bad they probably wont admit it.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 5, 2011)

[attachment=3340]So the ifamous tegu is here, they shipped it one day sooner. On first glace it look healthy, but on the thin side. It has all its toes and full tail. No major scars or missing scales. 
It in no way resembles a colombian tegu. Its head is more pointy like my extreme when compared to the usual argentinian BW. It definitely has yellow scales rather then white, which become more yellow toward the back half of the body. The color does not wash off. Perhaps it is due to diet, or just a different shade by chance. Only time will tell if it fades or becomes more pronounced. It let me hold it after a warm soak without a fight, and he ate some food readily. So its ok so far. 
One thing is for sure, it is not a cross between a colombian and an argentine.

two more pics


----------



## james.w (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck with him. I believe it is just an odd-colored Argentine.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 5, 2011)

_It's about to shed,.. still interesting to say the least. It looks like it's going to have a nice white head as it sheds and gets older. Can you get pics in better light when you get a chance.__What does your receipt say,.. black and gold hybrid or what?_


----------



## Grendel (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes will get pics in natural sunlight this weekend


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 5, 2011)

I still think its just a Argentine. Not the same, but look at post #71 in this thread http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=988&page=5#axzz1ZxxNkMpd

Congrats on the new tegu though!


----------



## james.w (Oct 5, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> I still think its just a Argentine. Not the same, but look at post #71 in this thread http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=988&page=5#axzz1ZxxNkMpd
> 
> Congrats on the new tegu though!



That is the one I was thinking about when I saw this "Golden X B&W hybrid". What were the parents of him and was it from one of Bobby's clutches?


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes! Tora was who i was thinking of!!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 5, 2011)

Parents we're Roy X Magnolia and Yeah Bobby Clutch.I think both parents we're Normal B&W.


----------



## james.w (Oct 5, 2011)

Were Roy and Magnolia just black & whites?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 5, 2011)

Seems so, this is Roy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbfSObCIgmc 

Being all the threads related to roy and Magnolia are in the Black and White discussion forum, i would guess so. 

And if i'm correct, Reptastics Tegu "Rayne" is from this clutch, seems they produce high whites.


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome! Glad its safe with you, eating well, and not trying to rip your face off! I'm sure its in great hands now... as the people who sold it were less than knowledgeable about tegus in general =0)


----------



## tora (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah she was from regular black and white parents bred to try at high white babies.
It seems Bobby did pretty well with that, I just got an oddball.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 7, 2011)

He had said that the others he had gotten from that area were being sold for $99 + shipping. He has since pulled down the picture he had posted of the tegu. I'm not sure if he's going to raise the price or keep it where it is. I still don't think its a bad price but I won't be giving him any business because of his attitude towards others.


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 7, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> He had said that the others he had gotten from that area were being sold for $99 + shipping. He has since pulled down the picture he had posted of the tegu. I'm not sure if he's going to raise the price or keep it where it is. I still don't think its a bad price but I won't be giving him any business because of his attitude towards others.



I wouldn't believe a word that guy says...he's just trying to sell things. As is apparent by his cocky display of his lack of knowledge.


----------



## james.w (Oct 7, 2011)

In my opinion a WC tegu is not worth $100 even if it is Argentine considering you still have to pay shipping and CB tegus go for $150


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 7, 2011)

_That little incident put them on my list of DNSBRT, Do Not Sale, Buy, or Refer to. They had plenty of chances to correct it but instead went on and on about how it's a hybrid, they have proof, people are doing studies and they breed in their pins all the time. Even said they would post pics of the others all of which never happened when asked for proof. Instead they removed the post.

They're all from the same clutch so of course they're going to look similar since they have the same parents what ever they may be. Just like you'll get a few odd balls here and there as well.

When it comes to personal and business ethics they have very little._


----------



## jamesrambo (Oct 7, 2011)

im looking for a black and white tegu im from uk can any1 help im in manchester pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 7, 2011)

Ack! I got the name confused with another business with a similar name. I can't edit my post, can it be deleted? I don't want to publicly slur someone because of my mistake.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 7, 2011)

Gone


----------



## james.w (Oct 7, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> Ack! I got the name confused with another business with a similar name. I can't edit my post, can it be deleted? I don't want to publicly slur someone because of my mistake.



I deleted it for you.


----------



## MCoakley (Oct 7, 2011)

The tegu looks really pretty in the pics - but I really wanted to comment on Snakes at Sunset.
My fiance had arranged to trade an albino ball python for a red tegu from them at the Tampa Repticon show (June 2010). This tegu was LOADED with roundworms and hookworms (visible to the naked eye, I have pictures - but I also had my vet do several fecal exams as getting rid of these parasites was a LONG process). It took my vet 3 different tries w/ different meds to get rid of the worms (and he is a herp vet). 
When I got Grok (the red tegu) he was missing more than half of his fingers/toes. He also had a burn mark on his leg, missing the tip of his tail, and missing a bunch of teeth. The Snakes at Sunset guy (Michael) offered to take the tegu back (because I angrily asked him what happened and why the tegu was in such poor health - he said someone dropped it off on his doorstep in that condition. I have no way of knowing what really happened, but I really didn't have a great experience with Snakes at Sunset. I am, however, really glad I have Grok, because he is a wonderful sweet tegu and I can make sure that he gets the care he needs and deserves. Still, I do think that the answer "the tegu was dropped off on my doorstep" was a poor answer - not only that, he had the tegu in a tank with another tegu that he was selling. If Grok was left on his doorstep, why wouldn't he keep the tegu quarantined from his other animals? As a dealer who works with wild caught animals he knows better. In any case, I will never deal with Michael or anyone from Snakes at Sunset again...


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

One word for the people at snakes at sunset.. Scumbags lol


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 8, 2011)

james.w said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > Ack! I got the name confused with another business with a similar name. I can't edit my post, can it be deleted? I don't want to publicly slur someone because of my mistake.
> ...



Thanks! I don't think the businees I was thinking of is as bad as Snakes at Sunset sounds. Wow...incredible stories. There are so many reptiles running around in S FL. Unless he bred that tegu, there is no way he can say it is a hybrid. But it is just beating a dead horse at this point.


----------



## Grendel (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, my guy is out of brumation, so here are some pics. He did not sleep as deep as my two other B&W (normal and an extreme). See what you guys think. He looks more like an extreme (of course it is not, unless Snakes at Sunset bought it from Varnyard and then sold it for 30 bucks) then a regular B&W due to lighter color on his head, and more elongated snout. The pictures don't show colors well, but the spots on his back are yellow in color in real life.
It definitely is not a golden, but the price was that of a cheap golden.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 4, 2012)

I wouldn't say extreme but I would say a very nice b/w female, I would guess its about 1.5 old


----------

